# Run but can't Hide.



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

This is my debut RP attempt, so bear with me.

Imperial Guardsmen Only.

Story/Background:
New recruits, fresh from Daltigoth Basic Training are sent to the besieged world of Khorst, in the Angaress system. The Tau have claimed the world for their "Greater Good", and have been fighting for the planet for 5 years. But today the recruits won't be fighting the Tau. A group of 5 battle hardened guardsmen, killed thier Commanding Officer the day you arrive. As all troops are engaged with the enemy, the recruits led by Sgt Gerris Vanning are tasked with hunting down the killers, and give them the Emperors Justice.

I need a brief description of your characters.

Name
Age
Appearance
Personality
Background
Weapons (Everyone will have a las-rifle, 3 frag grenades/3 krak grenades & boot knife.
Equipment: Flak Vest/Helmet/5 power packs/Food/Water. 1 Person will have a vox-caster. 1 Person will a med-kit as well, trained in the healing arts, but also a combatant.

I'm looking to have 4-6 people. I'll be playing the Sgt, who is equipped with a las-rifle, las pistol..grenades, boot knife. Along with the equipment above minus the vox.

As I'm new I'll be having one of the mods in this section keep an eye on this thread to aid me in private so noone is cheated by any mistakes I may make. If anyone dies, there is no comming back in this thread. As only so many people are going on this mission.

I'll be checking this thread every 2 days, as I work and can't get on all the time, so hopefully it gives everyone time to reply.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Name: John Thompson
Age: 19
Appearance: John appears as any 19 year old would, youthful and fresh faced. He sports a what appear to be a few recent battle injures though they are in all realism injures from his days on Hearod stil slowly healing.
Personality: Young and eager to learn the disipline that the Imperial Army will surely bring. John is occasionally jokey though when the occassion calls for it he is a serious and well controlled soldier. His training on Hearod has taught him caution and a natural survival instinct that he attempts to use in everyday life.
Background: John was born and raised on Hearod. Situated in the tempest cluster Hearod, as with all planets in the system, has no day and night cycle. All the inhabitants of Hearod live within the great citidel of Raan, this is because Hearod is a Death World. 100% of the child population is trained in basic combat, both hand to hand and ranged, and all those that survive to adulthood must legally join the Imperial Army. This breeds a strong and resiliant population able to survive. At the age of 14 while on a routine water collection mission John and the patrol he was attached to were attacked by a herd of wild Kephi. John was biten and now suffers from a rare disease that does prevents rapid healing of the body so has injuries even like bruises for several months. He had to lie about this to get into the Imperial Army.
Weapons: Las Rifle, 3 Frag Grenades, 3 Krak Grenades and a Boot Knife
Equipment: Flak Vest, Helmet, 5 power packs, food, water.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmm...I'm very tempted, having read darkreever's recent sticky addition, but I need to know more about the world before I toss in a character...is it desert world? Industrialised? Frozen ice realm? Volcano death world...whatever, I would just like to know before I commit...

Gaagh, I really shouldn't but its so very tempting:grin:...if the world set-up is cool it will tip me over the edge. (Hey, what the hell, I sold my soul to Tzeentch, may as well...)


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

The World has large cities..but not in domes or whatnot. Open cities, built among the few mountain ranges that dot the land. Only 2 continents, the rest is open water and islands. I plan on having the IG tramp through a city that has not been touched by war, fairly clean city..but has some gangs that fight over "turf", looking for the Guardsmen that killed thier CO. The continents are mostly flat lands, forests. The world itself has about 3 billion native citizens, but with the war with the Tau, the population has doubled just with troops. A half dozen Space Marine chapters have dedicated troops there..ranging from 2 squads, to 3 companies. 

Khorst provides the system with food mostly from the Oceans, and Big Game Hunters, who like to hunt the massive sea creatures that lurk in the depths.

So all in all a fairly clean world, not industrially polluted and has always been loyal to the Imperium, and has never been a corrupted planet. It's political system is based on Aristocracy, where the Wealthiest families patriarchs form a council. For the most part the weather is always like Fall, though every 7 years, the northern oceans do freeze over for 2 years. It is that time of year now, and the Imperial forces and Tau have taken the battle to the frozen northern ocean.

Hope that's the answer your looking for.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Ethild Osmos
Age: 29
Appearance: He has a short mohawk and blue eyes. He enlisted quite late, but that does not make things different for him. 
Personality: He is quite silent, and he usually understands when to take cover, and when to fight.
Background: Not much is known about him, other than that he was born into a house with a long military history. When he discovered those bonds he joined the Imperial Guard.
Weapons. Las-rifle, Las pistol, 3 frag grenades & knife.
Equipment: Flak Vest,Helmet,5 power packs,Food,Water, med-kit and the The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

:biggrin:Bah I give in...:grin:

Name: Tarik Ekaddon
Age: 24 years (DECADES! No, just kidding:grin
Appereance: Mostly clean-shaven, and a bald head, with angula features and blue eyes. Wears standard-issue flak armour, and combat fatigues with reinforced gloves. Average-build, but strong.
Personality: Doesn't do things by the book, contrary to his appearance. Uses un-orthodox fighting methods and often likes to think himself a separate unit, and often needs reprimanding for this. Strong, and very accurate; has won several Marksman's awards.
Background:Raised on Daltigoth, and indoctriniated into the Imperial Army at 20 years of age. He previously lived in an orphanage, and was used to survivng alone. When the chance to fight for the Emperor turned up, Tarik was all too ready to leave his past behind him. He has been in a few minor conflicts, but nothing too large-scale.
Weapons: Lasgun with scavenged sight, 3 frag grenades, 3 krak grenades, and a poison-injected boot-knife.
Equipment: Standard flak armour, 5 power paks, pack with food/water and a scavenged auspex reader, which he keeps quiet about.

Hope those teeny little modifications are all right...:grin:


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Yo, finally a Guard rp. Thank you. Hope you accept him, he’ll be the Radioman. 

Name: Bazarov

Age:19

Appearance: Standing at 6”, his head is shaved although his light brown hair is growing back, blue eyes although they are usually droopy, he is still very young carries with him the air of a fresh recruit.

Personality: Bazarov is a grim yet stoic character and he feels a great pride for humanity in his heart. This offcourse doesn’t deter fear from creeping in, as he enters the realm of death, destruction and fragility.

Background: Growing up in an orphanage as a Valhallan refugee, Bazarov, like all the other children, was unfairly mistreated and beaten regularly. A recruitment officer had come over to his orphanage, looking for likely candidates to join the ranks of the elite. Bazaroov was one such candidate, although through some bureaucratical error or mess up, he was instead enlisted in the Imperial Guard, 127th Daligoth Communications Regiment, where he was taught how to use the Vox-caster and become a Radio man. Soon after his training, he was pushed into service and was attached to his squad.

Weapons: Las-rifle, 3 frag, 3 krak, boot knife

Equipment: Flak Vest, Helmet, food, water, 5 power packs, Vox-caster.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok..so far got 5 of us.

CommissarBlack (myself)- Name Garris Vanning - Sgt
Zondarian- Name: John Thompson - Trooper
Doelago- Name: Ethild Osmos - Trooper/Medic
Darvaleth- Name: Tarik Ekaddon - Trooper
CommissarHorn- Name: Bazarov - Trooper/Radio Man

I'd like to give this recruitment until Monday, see if we can't get 1-2 more people. I've written the events down for myself, more for an idea of how I want this run and for notes. So hopefully next week sometime I can start this project. And I wanna thank you guys for joining, and giving me a chance. Hopefully it's enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Name: Izac
Age: 21
appearance: 5' 11'', buzz cut blonde hair. grey eyes. scarring of the face isnt anything too bad, some scruff. A german look for a medium sized man as far as facial features go. Licks his lips a lot with his tongue.
background/personality: 
"Daltigoth Basic Training are to be sent to the besieged world of Khorst, in the Angaress system"...by the emperor, he had heard those words seemingly ages ago, these Tau just weren't letting up but he had just arrived on this world. multiple chapters of the legendary space marines had even come to this planet, yet still the war drew on. As if they didnt have enough to worry about, some assholes who just got tired of being harassed by the same commander day in and day out without getting anywhere lost it and now they were trying to flee from their mistake. At least, thats what it sounded like to him. Izac figured he go with the search and kill party, otherwise it'd be the same old shit. Not to mention, things weren't going to get any better for the regiment if it started killing itself from the inside out while tau rained down the bombs of blue on 'em. For anyone who was thinking of doing something similar these guys had to be caught and killed quick for deterrence. 

Izac couldn't say he had all that much experience under his belt, just a few years really. He'd tell his occasional friendly comrades about his past life as a child, but what was the point? he'd seen so many things now since then, so many people, so many enemies so many worlds.... even with how bug humanity had gotten, it all seemed to blend into one picture for him.

whatever, he spit his dead smoke out from his lips, not bothering to crush it beneath his boot, this world was about to burn wholeheartedly anyway. Until then, he'd be runnin' around this city tryin to catch some traitorous crooks, like a damned cop or something.

weapons/equipment: Las-rifle, auto pistol, combat knife, some frag grenades. Standard uniform, didn't care much for wearing his helmet though, felt like it just made his head a bigger target.


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

If you'll take another, say so, and I'm in. Since your at your 6 right now.

Name: Le'is "Flake" Ra'mul
Age: 29
Appearance: 5'9 with black hair and streaks of gray, Le'is has dry skin, parts of which tend to drop off and replenish often due to a rare skin condition. He wears the official Imperial Guard uniform.
Personality: Le'is is always focused on the mission and takes the most honorable route, no matter the case.
Background: Le'is was raised on Daigoth, in a small village. Raised to be prideful, but not arrogant, he began to place his honor above all things. His family knew they wouldn't be able to stop him once he decided to enlist, so they gave him their love before he departed. It will be a breeze of fresh air for Le'is to get away from his mother's grasp due to his unique condition.
Weapons: A las-rifle, 3 frag grenades/3 krak grenades & boot knife.
Equipment: Flak Vest/Helmet/5 power packs/Food/Water. 

Unique: His skin condition makes him slightly more resistant to pain than the average soldier, since he sheds his skin often. The medic may have difficulties healing him due to this.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

CommissarBlack (myself)- Name Garris Vanning - Sgt
Zondarian- Name: John Thompson - Trooper
Doelago- Name: Ethild Osmos - Trooper/Medic
Darvaleth- Name: Tarik Ekaddon - Trooper
CommissarHorn- Name: Bazarov - Trooper/Radio Man
Unexpected- Name: Izac - Trooper
Lexicon- Name: Le'is "Flake" Ra'mul - Trooper
Karnox- Name:Name: Friel Von Schlectag - Trooper

Ok, we start Monday or Tuesday. Keep an eye out.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it still too late to join? Ive got a character here.

Name: Friel Von Schlectag 

Age: 23

Appearance: Wearing a dusty grey trench coat, kreig helmet and a death korps gas-mask not many people have seen his face. He stands at 1.95m and has a left bionic arm. And oxygen tanks on his back. 

Personality: Friel is very cautious especially of unseen danger. He almost always has an uneasy feeling and its almost always right. He is very timid and at times been close to being shot for cowardice, but when he needs to be he is a very reliable soldier.

Background: His planet was infected by plauge marines by an airborn virus when he was only 10. At that time the death korps had arrived to try and destroy the plauge, fearing he would catch the disease he single handedly took on a kreig trooper and stole his mask and armour. Being later found by the authorities instead of being executed they thought he would become a very good candidate for the military accademy on Daltigoth and one day possibly a Krieg soldier himself, they enlisted him there when he was of age.

Weapons: Lasgun, 3 frag and krak grenades & boot knife.

Equipment: Flak Vest/Helmet with re-breather/5 power packs/Food/Water/Compass


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Sure.

I've added you.

BTW Karnox, for your appearance, it's more along the lines of Cadian look. Dark Green/Black camo pattern.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

This have room for another RPer?


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

We started the action thread already. Sorry.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Action thread started or not, whether someone can join when an RP has only just barely started is for the GM alone to decide Heresy Lexicon. Regardless of what the GM chooses, it is not the call of any other player to make, yourself included.


In the end the choice is Black's and his alone, this RP did only just start and is not very far in. However, more characters can make things more cumbersome, so it would not be to surprising if the RP was at the GM's character limit.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fair enough.
Always better to ask
Thanks anyway


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh sorry Warp.

Yeah I got enough for right now. But I'll be doing more IG RP's in the future if your interested. And I appreciate your interest.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

CommissarBlack said:


> Sure.
> 
> I've added you.
> 
> BTW Karnox, for your appearance, it's more along the lines of Cadian look. Dark Green/Black camo pattern.


yeah okay, but is the re-breather okay? Cause he has a phobia of breathing unfiltered air after the plauge on his planet.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I see we have a full Death Korps of Krieg soldier on our hands.:grin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Felt I should point this out, after seeing some of the 'colourful' backgrounds of the characters here. Wouldn't it have made more sense for you all to have come from the same world? You are, after all, newbies fresh from training being sent in to reinforce a regiment after all; and the guard tends send whole groups from the same world to be reinforcements or to form new regiments. They very, very, very rarely get the luxury of being able to just pick and choose one person from world A and another from world B and so on.

Also, as newly trained guardsmen; it might be better to not act as veterans in the opinions you share out loud. Speaking out in front of a superior officer, even just your squad sergeant, and saying how you hate/despise/dislike the adviser staff of one kind or another, that's something that likely would have been worked or beaten out of you in training.

Your fresh from training, I'm sure most or all of you know how it goes regardless of where you've trained for something completely new. You start knowing next to nothing, you have to pay attention and learn everything, once your done training you do everything by the book and without much in the way of gruff, then down the line you get to develop or redevelop your attitude.


Just some things to consider in the future. (Also, I've been told by several friends that in some of the various training centers and boot camps of our own societies training doesn't truly start until your trainers have broken you, so that the learning can take effect much better. I'm sure that many guard regiments do something similar to this.)


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry i didnt catch that stuff reever.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

big 6 wheeled APC that mounts a twin-linked heavy bolter?
I'm not sure I recognise that as any imperial vehicle, as far as I'm aware all imperial transports use tracks, and the only other imperial transports I know of other than the gorgon are the chimera and salamandar and I dont think either of those have twin-linked heavy bolters...

Just wondering cause I like to imagine what vehicle we are actually in and at the moment it looks more like the russian BTR-152. Which as much as I would love to see in warhammer is nonexistant.

Also debriefing is when they take information away from you rather than give you information, for example you see a UFO, the FBI come along and debrief you by telling you that you saw nothing, and if you think you saw something then you must have a bullet in your chest.

"Debriefing is used to receive information from a pilot or soldier after a mission, and to instruct the individual as to what information can be released to the public and what information is restricted"

Just for your information.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Karnox said:


> big 6 wheeled APC that mounts a twin-linked heavy bolter?
> I'm not sure I recognise that as any imperial vehicle, as far as I'm aware all imperial transports use tracks, and the only other imperial transports I know of other than the gorgon are the chimera and salamandar and I dont think either of those have twin-linked heavy bolters...


The Imperium spans thousand of worlds, some vehicles are unique to some of them and other vehicles are just not seen or used nearly as often as others for one reason or another.

Ornathropters exist in the 40k universe, but we rarely hear about them and there aren't many, if any, models for them.


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

I was gunna say, just because it's not listed don't mean it does not exist. Reever beat me to it. Hence conversions and such. 










I actually like this one better then the BRT-90.










But this is the one I was thinking of..and it has 8 wheels, not 6.










This is where I got the idea for the APC. I was just thinking more armored, and less dune buggy.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah okay, thanks for the info. Yeah I actually remember seeing that last one on forge world a while back.
So yeah, just a basic 8 wheeled APC gotcha.
And Ive never actually heard of such things as arbiets until now, cool. I'm guessing arbeits are like police type units? Judgeing by the hounds and riot shields.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it just me or is everyone killing themselves off? lol
I mean its only the first engagement and we are unconscious?

(sorry for the double post, but no one else posted after me so...)


----------



## CommissarBlack (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah..but it's ok. Adds a bit of realism imo. I just have to remember who the medic is.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Ha we are not killing ourself , I just thought it would be nice to be a bit realistic. They are fully fledged guardsmen we are recruits, they will run rings around us. I saw am opportunity to do something a bit different in my post that doesn't really effect the other RP'ers while takes the first step towards my character developing in the plot. I would like to inform CommisarBlack that this is not an attempt to kill off my character


----------

